# Shostakovich Cycle



## PoliteNewYorker

So, I'm just getting really into Shostakovich, and have nearly a complete (Symphonic) cycle. (Missing only the third), but with various conductors/performances. I basically buy what I can afford, and that's usually used stuff. I'm wondering if - A. I have been buying the right performances, and B. looking for new recommendations on the best performances, so I can get the most out of this music:


What I currently have:

Symphony No. 1 - USSR Symphony Philharmonic Orchestra/Markevitch 
Symphony No. 2 - Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Jansons
Symphony No. 4 - Birmingham SO/Rattle 
Symphony No. 5 - Concertgebouw/Haitink 
Symphony No. 6 - Oslo PO/Jansons 
Symphony No. 7 - NBC SO/Toscanini (Shostakovich is said to have hated this interpenetration, but I fail to see why. Is there better?)
Symphony No. 8 - Concertgebouw/Haitink
Symphony No. 9 - Oslo PO/Jansons
Symphony No. 10 - Concertgebouw/Flor
Symphony No. 11 - Concertgebouw/Haitink
Symphony No. 12 - Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Jansons
Symphony No. 13 - NY Phil/Masur/Yevtushenko
Symphony No. 14 - NY Phil/Bernstein
Symphony No. 15 - Leningrad PO/Mravinsky


So bottom line, I like all of these performances a lot, but I'm wondering what else is out there.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aramis

Since Rostropovich (Mstislav) was in very close relationship with Shostakovich, you definitively have to listen to his interpretations. If you have enough cash you can purchase the whole set including complete symphonies counducted by him.


----------



## World Violist

PoliteNewYorker said:


> Symphony No. 7 - NBC SO/Toscanini (Shostakovich is said to have hated this interpenetration, but I fail to see why. Is there better?)


Bernstein/Chicago Symphony is by general consensus the greatest interpretation this symphony has received. The interpretation is spectacular, and the bass trombone solo near the end is so incredibly powerful--and that's only the tip of the iceberg of what this interpretation encompasses. You should find it.


----------



## SamGuss

While I am still getting to know Shostakovich and putting together my own cycle for him, this particular piece stands out to me and finds itself being replayed a lot around here:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1615

It's his 7th performed by the New York Philharmonic, conducted by Kurt Masur.


----------



## SamGuss

World Violist said:


> Bernstein/Chicago Symphony is by general consensus the greatest interpretation this symphony has received. The interpretation is spectacular, and the bass trombone solo near the end is so incredibly powerful--and that's only the tip of the iceberg of what this interpretation encompasses. You should find it.


This recording is on my hit list too.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Mravinsky + Leningrad


----------



## kmisho

I've been working my way through the whole Haitink set. Certain ones I particularly recommend (of those you don't have):

4th, 14th

Also quite good: 1st, 9th, 10th


----------



## tahnak

Thanks for this listing. I don't have the third symphony and would invite recommendations.


----------



## Art Rock

I second Haitink for #14.


----------



## Conor71

tahnak said:


> Thanks for this listing. I don't have the third symphony and would invite recommendations.


Jansons is very good in the first 3 symphonies I think  - the 3rd (& 14th) are available on this disc (the complete cycle, should you be considering getting it, is very good too!):


----------



## PoliteNewYorker

Would somebody be so kind as to recommend me a better symphony no. 10 than the nearly-unknown Klaus Peter Flor?


----------



## World Violist

PoliteNewYorker said:


> Would somebody be so kind as to recommend me a better symphony no. 10 than the nearly-unknown Klaus Peter Flor?


I have only one recording of the tenth, with Paavo Jarvi and the Cincinnati Symphony. I think the scherzo movement isn't really vicious enough, though. You may want to look up the recording by Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic. It's a classic.


----------



## muxamed

PoliteNewYorker said:


> Would somebody be so kind as to recommend me a better symphony no. 10 than the nearly-unknown Klaus Peter Flor?


Karajan's first recording with the Berliners (on DG) or Mariss Janssons (EMI).


----------



## Moldyoldie

I'm going to limit my "must hear" recommendations to the following:

No. 5 
- *Bernstein/NYPO*...unabashedly heroic with the composer's supposed imprimatur.
- *Rostropovich/NSO* (DG or Teldec, haven't heard his LSO)...a finale that stretches you on a rack!
- *M. Shostakovich/LSO or Czech PO*...uniquely subdued and introspective. The LSO on Collins is somewhat compromised by dullish sound, however.

No. 7
- *Bernstein/CSO*...wowzer!

No. 8
- *Previn/LSO* (EMI, not DG)...makes this the most powerful symphonic statement of the 20th century!
- *Mravinsky/Leningrad Ph*....searing intensity
- *Haitink/COA*...a great orchestra and powerful interpretation

No. 10
- *Sanderling/Berlin SO*
- *Karajan/BPO* (either)
(Many consider this the composer's greatest symphony; I'd defer and say it's No. 8)

No. 11
- *De Preist/Helsinki PO* (not Oregon)...this is the best I've yet heard of this, raising it above mere Soviet cinematicism. Vivid, in-your-face recording!

No. 15
- *Sanderling/Berlin or Cleveland*...a distinctly haunting finale.

I've yet to hear any of the vaunted Kondrashin, Rozhdestvensky, or Barshai cycles. Mravinsky's authority is often compromised by sound issues. I found the young Bychkov's earlier recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic to be singularly disappointing; I've yet to hear any of his more recent releases from Cologne (same orchestra as Barshai). Caetani's cycle from Italy is vividly recorded, committedly performed, and uniquely alacritous, but often needlessly brusque -- thus, much of the music's power is compromised, IMO.

Overall, and perhaps surprisingly, I would recommend Sanderling's incomplete cycle with the Berlin SO as combining consistently lucid and authoritative performances with perfectly fine recorded sound at an affordable price -- a great entry point for the novice listener. Also overall, I find Previn to be the most sympathetic, least superficial, and most satisfying western interpreter, more so than even Haitink. Many sing the praises of the UK's Wigglesworth in this regard, though I've yet to hear him. What I've heard from Jansons and Gergiev sounds mostly prosaic to my ears. Not so Neeme Järvi, however -- worth hearing, especially in No. 4 and No. 6.


----------



## Polednice

Has anybody listened to any of the Shostakovich cycle (incomplete so far) by Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic? I'm not a Shostakovich-buff, but I've read quite a lot of good reviews of his recordings.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*original answers.....LOL*

WEll...They say the 7th...just this one Bernstein did a good job...I agree with the guy who said that Mravinsky did the best job...another is Kondrashin (I have the integral by him) quite good...not the best.

Others...don't even try.

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge

I also like the Concertgebouw with Jansons


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Are you missing the third? Second and third are ****.

Martin Pitchon....


----------



## Conor71

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Are you missing the third? Second and third are ****.
> 
> Martin Pitchon....


 - I actually like the second and third, with the second being the stronger of the 2 I think.
I still stand by my recommendation of Jansons for the 3rd made several months ago! .


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've mentioned on another thread that symphonies 2 & 3 only seem like lame ducks when compared to the cycle of great ones (4-10) that followed and the accompanying psychodrama that dictated their composition. DSCH was both ideological and a reasonably happy bunny while composing 2 & 3 - these were the compositions of a young man who at the time could see a bright future for his country. Things only changed when his opera was belatedly condemned and the circumstances in which he composed changed overnight - hence no. 4 not seeing the light of day until well after Stalin's death as he was afraid it would be misunderstood and would land him in further trouble.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

emiellucifuge said:


> I also like the Concertgebouw with Jansons


You mean the Seventh? I enjoyed it very much. His 13th with the Bavarians is also great (despite the fact it's not my favorite symphony).

*Andrew Litton with Dallas* also recorded a very good 10th (my copy, which I bought in England, only has 1 disc, suprisingly, so I can't say anything about the 6th). This American orchestra is in a great form, I suppose.

Does anybody have the 11th with *Alexander Lazarev *and Scottish National Orchestra? Is it really so great as some critics say? I'm going to buy it when I go to Europe.


----------



## Vaneyes

I've never liked 1, 2, 3, 13, 14. My preferences for the others are: 4 Rozhdestvensky; 5 Haitink; 6 Haitink; 7 Jarvi; 8 Haitink; 9 Haitink; 10 Karajan II; 11 Bychkov; 12 Haitink; 15 Ormandy.


----------



## tdc

In the last couple of days I've listened to #4, and #1 conducted by Simon Rattle and they sound exquisite to my ears.


----------



## TxllxT

My preference for the whole Shostakovich symphonic cycle goes out to Rozhdestvensky with the 'U.S.S.R. Ministry of Culture State Orchestra' from the 80s: really going over the top in blaring extravagance & Russian soulfulness both in interpretation & (digital) recording. Many things may seem out of order with the recordings (extreme close-ups of brass, soul-tearing & -shrieking violins), but they *are* in accordance with the conductor's interpretation. I also have Mravinsky at hand. Rozhdestvensky has the advantage of extremities going digital into the far extreme. At present Valery Gergiev is redoing the symphonies of Shostakovich with the Mariinsky Orchestra. Very good & very Russian indeed, but the music does not go down from the head into the stomach as much as Rozhdestvensky and his recording engineers make you experience even your own body as part of the music. Gergiev's SACD recording captures all the orchestral explosions in symphony no 1 & 15 effortlessly. It is necessary to turn open the volume quite a bit, but even in the midst of these loudest parts the power does not turn itself on me & into me, but gloriously moves away from me into the hall-acoustics. The recording philosophy is very different. When Shostakovich wants to put pain in my ears, with Rozdestvensky (& Mravinsky) the pain really hurts :trp: :trp::trp: ; with Gergiev it sounds just beautiful as well.....


----------



## Delicious Manager

There is a new series of Shostakovich symphonies by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under Vasily Petrenko on (wait for it!) Naxos. The reviews so far are unanimously glowing and the recordings I've heard outstanding. This might end up being the Shsotakovich cycle to have!

Five volumes have been released so far;

Symphonies 1 & 3
Symphonies 5 & 9
Symphony No 8
Symphony No 10
Symphony No 11

One in the eye for those Naxos-detractors!


----------



## Delicious Manager

There is a new series of Shostakovich symphonies by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under Vasily Petrenko on (wait for it!) Naxos. The reviews so far are unanimously glowing and the recordings I've heard outstanding. This might end up being the Shostakovich cycle to have!

Five volumes have been released so far;

Symphonies 1 & 3
Symphonies 5 & 9
Symphony No 8
Symphony No 10
Symphony No 11

One in the eye for those Naxos-detractors!


----------



## Delicious Manager

There is a new series of Shostakovich symphonies by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under Vasily Petrenko on (wait for it!) Naxos. The reviews so far are unanimously glowing and the recordings I've heard outstanding. This might end up being the Shostakovich cycle to have!

Five volumes have been released so far;

Symphonies 1 & 3
Symphonies 5 & 9
Symphony No 8
Symphony No 10
Symphony No 11

One in the eye for those Naxos-detractors!


----------



## Delicious Manager

Ooops!! Sorry about the repetitions - the site hung as I was posting and I tried again (and again), not realising the posts had been made. Would some kind moderator remove my duplicated messages (I don't seem to be able to do it myself)?

Thanks


----------



## elgar's ghost

Delicious Manager said:


> Ooops!! Sorry about the repetitions - the site hung as I was posting and I tried again (and again), not realising the posts had been made. Would some kind moderator remove my duplicated messages (I don't seem to be able to do it myself)?
> 
> Thanks



Admit it - you're working for Naxos really!


----------



## Delicious Manager

No, no, no, of COURSE not!


----------



## starthrower

I second Moldyoldie's recommendation of Previn's 8th on EMI. This is a very powerful performance and a great recording. It's budget priced to boot!


----------



## Delicious Manager

starthrower said:


> I second Moldyoldie's recommendation of Previn's 8th on EMI. This is a very powerful performance and a great recording. It's budget priced to boot!


I can't agree with this. I know the Previn recording well and remember how much it was feted on initial release. But, compared to Kondrashin and the Moscow Phil, Mravinsky and the Leningrad Phil or Svetlanov and the USSR Symphony, it sounds very half baked (and the trombones can't keep up in the 3rd movement!). One really needs a RUSSIAN orchestra for this music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm thinking of obtaining a DSCH symphony cycle containing recordings by Mravinsky, Kondrashin and Rozhdestvensky with Russian/Soviet orchestras. Any suggestions as to which conductor for which symphony would be welcome. No mono and/or cough-plagued live recordings, though, thanks!

Apologies to thread originator for this act of blatant hijacking.


----------



## Delicious Manager

The only studio recording of a Shostakovich symphony by Mravinsky is that of No 12.

I actually don't much care for most of the 1980s Rozhdestvensky recordings, partly because the recordings are pretty flawed, having a great deal of artificial 'spotlighting' on solo instruments and sections, as well as some occasional artificial reverb, which can be quite unpleasant. This is a shame, because some of the actual performances (eg Nos 1, 2, 6, 8, 10 and 11) are pretty good.

The best Kondrashin-conducted symphonies are Nos 2, 4 (a 'must-have'), 7, 8, 9, 12, 13 (another 'must have') and 14.

Don't forget that there are some good Svetlanov versions of Nos 9 and (especially) 10.

The most satisfactory No 5s are by Mravinsky, but they're ALL live performances. However, the recording from the 1978 Wiener Festwochen is outstanding and has a quiet audience. Another good No 5 is that by the composer's son Maxim, but good luck finding a CD transfer of it! I don't feel that Kondrashin's, Rozhdestvensky's or Svetlanov's No 5s are as good. Mravinsky's No 15 is also the best of the bunch (with Kondrashin second).


----------



## Delicious Manager

> Another good No 5 is that by the composer's son Maxim, but good luck finding a CD transfer of it!


I have just found out that Maxim Shostakovich's USSR SO recording of the 5th WAS issued on CD in the mid-1990s. Copies are vailable on www.amazon.com.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks, DM - definitely something for me to consider there.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

This is a handy list of Shostakovich cycles: *A Survey of Shostakovich Symphony Cycles*. We might be partial to Inbal's, which was recorded at the Konzerthaus... but there are so many great performances, you'll be able to discover loads of variously varying greatness.

Some performances to check out are: Jansons's 4th (EMI), Kosler 6th (Praga), Rozhestvensky 7th (Melodiya), Shipway 10th (RPM), Kondrashin 13th (Praga, org. text performance), Kondrashin 15th (Profil, w/Dresden StKp.).


----------



## ptr

WienerKonzerthaus said:


> This is a handy list of Shostakovich cycles: *A Survey of Shostakovich Symphony Cycles*. We might be partial to Inbal's, which was recorded at the Konzerthaus... but there are so many great performances, you'll be able to discover loads of variously varying greatness.


That's funny, I was discussing Shostakovich Symphony Cycles with two DSCH fan's a few day's ago and we where all very in agreement that Eliahu Inbal is the most inept Shostakovich interpreter any of us ever had heard, his interpretation is so bland that its difficult to mistake it for music. Personally I'd say that You have been bamboozled if You paid for his Denon cycle! (Sorry, I'm such a shameful condescending git!  )

/ptr


----------



## realdealblues

I'm not a raving Shostakovich fan or claim to be an expert, but I do have complete cycles from Kondrashin, Haitink and Barshai. I've got random symphonies from Bernstein, Ormandy, Karajan, Mravinsky, Sanderling, etc.

Many reviewers and articles I've read over the years all put Barshai as probably the best overall cycle for "overall performance and sound quality" (Petrenko may become a top pick now, I don't know) and that's pretty much what I've felt for the last several years. I will occasionally dig out a favorite from Bernstein or Sanderling or Kondrashin, etc., but I've found Barshai to be my main choice when it comes to Shostakovich. He knew and worked with Shostakovich and definitely has a feel for his music. 

Victor Carr Jr. wrote in his review that: "Barshai’s intelligent, humane, passionate, and deeply felt readings undeniably realize the composer’s intentions and certainly will stand the test of time."

I feel the same and I bought his complete cycle for around $20 and it can still easily be found around that mark. For the price of 2 regularly priced CD's I'd suggest maybe picking up his cycle and then pulling out the occasional favorite for the more popular works.


----------



## bigshot

I have several Shostakovich cycles, and none of them are the one and true. I don't even think Shostakovich himself was always great.


----------



## bigshot

The most inept Shostakovich interpreter is Rostropovich. Just because he was a friend doesn't mean he has some insight into the music.


----------



## manyene

A couple of earlier posters referred to the Petrenko cycle with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. I had the good fortune to listen to all the live performances of this cycle and the recordings that most caught the atmosphere of the respective performances were the 4th and the Leningrad, the latter with an augmented brass section spread across the back of the stage-quite an occasion! I am always aware of the danger of praising my local orchestra too much, but would point to the awards made to the 4th and 10th by British CM magazines as evidence of quality. The two recordings in the cycle that still quite reach the standard of the rest were the 13th and 14th, significantly featuring voices.


----------



## ptr

bigshot said:


> The most inept Shostakovich interpreter is Rostropovich. Just because he was a friend doesn't mean he has some insight into the music.


I won't argue with that standpoint as I think that his Moscow 14th is the only worthwhile Shostakovich he ever conducted (but that might be down to the excellent soloists), but more inept then Inbal? I hardly think so! (But tastes differ!)

/ptr


----------



## almc

realdealblues said:


> I'm not a raving Shostakovich fan or claim to be an expert, but I do have complete cycles from Kondrashin, Haitink and Barshai. I've got random symphonies from Bernstein, Ormandy, Karajan, Mravinsky, Sanderling, etc.
> 
> Many reviewers and articles I've read over the years all put Barshai as probably the best overall cycle for "overall performance and sound quality" (Petrenko may become a top pick now, I don't know) and that's pretty much what I've felt for the last several years. I will occasionally dig out a favorite from Bernstein or Sanderling or Kondrashin, etc., but I've found Barshai to be my main choice when it comes to Shostakovich. He knew and worked with Shostakovich and definitely has a feel for his music.
> 
> Victor Carr Jr. wrote in his review that: "Barshai's intelligent, humane, passionate, and deeply felt readings undeniably realize the composer's intentions and certainly will stand the test of time."
> 
> I feel the same and I bought his complete cycle for around $20 and it can still easily be found around that mark. For the price of 2 regularly priced CD's I'd suggest maybe picking up his cycle and then pulling out the occasional favorite for the more popular works.


I fully agree on the superiority of Barshai's cirlce. Top renderings, top recordings at a awfully low price !


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> The most inept Shostakovich interpreter is Rostropovich. Just because he was a friend doesn't mean he has some insight into the music.


Curious on reasons for this opinion?


----------



## Andrew Grundy

Hi avatar my name is Andy big classical music enthusiast. Shostakovich is one of my favourite composers.I find this a very vast subject .some recordings I agree with you but have you ever considered the great cycles of Kondrashin and Rudolf barshia.As for the Leningrad symphony what about rhodestvensky and Edward Downes on u tube.for me the best record Inc of 10 is karajan and 5 Bernstein was always miles ahead.let me know what u think


----------



## Merl

Similarly. I'm not a massive Shostakovich fan but really like some symphonies. I'm definitely in the Petrenko / Barshai camp for performances though. I have both sets and would thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## Larkenfield

Andrew Grundy said:


> Hi avatar my name is Andy big classical music enthusiast. Shostakovich is one of my favourite composers.I find this a very vast subject .some recordings I agree with you but have you ever considered the great cycles of Kondrashin and Rudolf barshia.As for the Leningrad symphony what about rhodestvensky and Edward Downes on u tube.for me the best record Inc of 10 is karajan and 5 Bernstein was always miles ahead.let me know what u think


Barshai and the composer were friends and colleagues. His is an outstanding cycle that I like because it's not overly brash, aggressive or militaristic but more balanced in its sheer musicality. Recorded sound is also outstanding, and his brilliant performance of 1st Symphony is one of the best I've heard.


----------



## njk345

Vasily Petrenko and the RLPO’s cycle is very, very good...


----------



## Judith

njk345 said:


> Vasily Petrenko and the RLPO's cycle is very, very good...


I have that one. Love this orchestra with Petrenko. Saw them live two years ago and they were amazing.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

Here's one of those ionarts discographies of all (?) the Shostakovich Symphony Cycles: *
A Survey of Shostakovich Symphony Cycles* (http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2015/02/a-survey-of-shostakovich-symphony-cycles.html)


----------

